# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Sinds een week buikpijn

## Aspen

Mijn excuses als het in de verkeerde categorie staat.

Vorige week vrijdag kreeg ik geleidelijk aan pijn in mijn onderbuik en dat is gedurende de week steeds iets erger geworden. Het zit links en trekt wat door naar de zijkant en onderrug. Ik weet heel zeker dat het geen maandelijks feestje is, dat zou niet zo lang mogen duren en voelt bij mijn weten heel anders. Ik ben sinds drie dagen ook wat koortsig. De pijn is voornamelijk zeurderig met af en toe een paar steken die gelukkig snel weer overgaan. 

Nu hadden we gisteravond een etentje met een vereniging en toen trok het echt gemeen door naar mijn rug. Ik heb de hele avond zitten rillen. Vandaag ging het even iets beter maar later trok het weer wat naar rechts (wel buik). Heeft iemand misschien een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn? 

Ik ben overigens 17 jaar.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey hoii,

Ik heb daar zelf ook vaak last van maar dan vooral wanneer ik ongesteld moet worden. Misschien moet je het dan toch worden??!? Snap dat wanneer je het nog nooit gehad hebt dat je dan denkt van dat heb ik anders ook nooit maar ik heb dat ook heel plotseling gekregen. 

Je kunt het natuurlijk een tijdje aan kijken, maar wanneer je heel veel pijn hebt kun je misschien ook wel een pijnstiller innemen en anders als je het echt niet meer vertrouwd niet te lang mee doorlopen en dan gewoon naar de huisarts toe gaan. 

Sterkte ermee

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Aspen

> Hey hoii,
> 
> Ik heb daar zelf ook vaak last van maar dan vooral wanneer ik ongesteld moet worden. Misschien moet je het dan toch worden??!? Snap dat wanneer je het nog nooit gehad hebt dat je dan denkt van dat heb ik anders ook nooit maar ik heb dat ook heel plotseling gekregen. 
> 
> Je kunt het natuurlijk een tijdje aan kijken, maar wanneer je heel veel pijn hebt kun je misschien ook wel een pijnstiller innemen en anders als je het echt niet meer vertrouwd niet te lang mee doorlopen en dan gewoon naar de huisarts toe gaan. 
> 
> Sterkte ermee
> 
> Liefs,
> Jorien


Hoi,

Bedankt voor je reactie.  :Smile: 

Ik ben tot nu toe één keer ongesteld geweest en dat was een half jaar geleden, precies op mijn zeventiende verjaardag. Ik ben altijd heel traag met dat soort dingen. Mijn moeder was eerder precies zo. 

Het zou best eens kunnen dat ik het nu wel weer moet worden, maar bij mijn weten duurt het niet zo lang en krijg je ook geen koorts.

----------


## Sefi

Kun je wel gewoon goed naar de wc? Als je obstipatie hebt kun je ook dergelijke klachten krijgen.
Op zich kun je ook wel rillerig en koortsig worden als je ongesteld moet worden.

----------


## christel1

Kan het zijn dat je zwanger bent ? Lijkt me wel raar eigenlijk. Als je koortsig bent denk ik toch eerder aan een ontsteking eigenlijk. Misschien toch eens naar de HA gaan om te onderzoeken, zou ik toch doen. Ben je je appendix al kwijt eigenlijk, want het kan ook zijn dat die stilaan aan het ontsteken is, de pijn zit rechts en trekt ook naar je maag heb ik de indruk, dus dat toch ook eens laten uitsluiten...

----------


## Aspen

Ik ben nog maagd, dus ik denk niet dat ik zwanger ben. Ik kan ook nog goed naar de wc.

Appendix ben ik niet kwijt, maar de pijn zit vooral links. Wat me een beetje dwarszit is dat ik sinds vrijdag heel erg aan het rillen ben. Ik zat gisteren zelfs met twee jassen binnen en bleef maar bibberen.

----------


## Sefi

> Ik ben nog maagd, dus ik denk niet dat ik zwanger ben. Ik kan ook nog goed naar de wc.
> 
> Appendix ben ik niet kwijt, maar de pijn zit vooral links. Wat me een beetje dwarszit is dat ik sinds vrijdag heel erg aan het rillen ben. Ik zat gisteren zelfs met twee jassen binnen en bleef maar bibberen.


Als je zo heftig rilt dan moet het wat anders zijn dan je menstruatie die eraan komt, of verstopping ofzo. Ik krijg van beiden vaak de rillingen, maar ik heb nog nooit met twee jassen aan zitten rillen.
Misschien toch het beste even naar de dokter gaan. Zoals Christel zegt zou het best een ontsteking ergens kunnen zijn.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb ooit eens een darmobstructie gehad, toen had ik 38,5 koorts en de dr wist ook niet wat het was, enkel in het ziekenhuis na een scan konden ze zien dat het een obstructie was maar jij kan nog naar de wc, dus zal het dat zeker niet zijn. 
Pijn van een appendix kan uitstralen naar heel de buik, soms weet je het eigenlijk ook niet of het dat kan zijn. Heb je koorts, moet je al braken of overgeven ? Ik zou morgen toch eens langs de HA gaan want normaal kan je dit echt niet noemen

----------


## Aspen

Ik was van de week wel koortsig ja, nu is mijn temperatuur voor mijn doen wat aan de hoge kant en 37 graden. Ik hoef niet over te geven maar had de laatste dagen wel duidelijk minder trek dan normaal. Eetlust is sinds vanochtend iets beter. Ik zit wel weer te rillen.

----------


## Aspen

Net maar even de oorthermometer gepakt en ik zit nu op 37,4. Gister was het rond deze tijd 37,1. Normaal gesproken heb ik een temperatuur van 36,5 graden.

----------

